# factory radio help



## bigjay_6969 (Mar 19, 2003)

A couple weeks ago I had my car broken into. They only stole some neons but ever since... my radio hasn't worked. Every time I turn it on it says "SC 1". Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

They probably tried to jack the head unit, and it probably has that anti-theft unit. Call your local dealer and get the code to reset the head unit anti-theft device.


----------

